# I am New so be nice



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi!! I also show paint horses! It will be very interesting to get your perspective on showing since your on the other side of the world from me.  Are there a lot of Paint breed shows in Austrailia? Western pleasure and showmanship are my two favorite classes.

Welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! i also have a pony that i hope to become a pleasure horse  if everything turns out well..if you have any advice you can give me plz do  welcome to the forum!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks guys!!! nice to feel welcome!!!

I used to live in TN but am from Australia. I showed Paint all over the States so maybe i might know you???? Gottaride Showmanship is my FAV!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Will be more then happy to help if i can Buckaroo!! fire away with the Q's and if i know the answer.... so will you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, have fun!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi lane, welcome LOL bit late for a welcome i guess hey


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> hi lane, welcome LOL bit late for a welcome i guess hey


Jazzy..... you crack me up!!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > hi lane, welcome LOL bit late for a welcome i guess hey
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## george3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hiya, im also new to this forum, i have two horses and love showing them too


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks!  I do have alot of questions if you could Pm me that would be great


----------

